# What’s the best vehicle you’ve ever owned?



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine was a 1992 Honda Civic hatchback 5 speed. Drove it till the salt ate the frame away. Had 627,000 miles on it when I sadly drove it to the bone yard. Simple maintenance, tires and brakes. Lots of great memories in that vehicle.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

97 Toyota T100 - even at 330k miles the motor turned over like it rolled right out of the factory. Body was shot, naturally. Eventually I sold it for a more aesthetically pleasing truck and even at that high mileage I was able to sell her for $1000.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

2008 honda fit
Needs head gasket
In driveway waiting for nicer weather
Stands at 484k 
Will drive it again i hope
Want to get to 500k then will sell or?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

‘71 Monte Carlo. 
Could sit next to the engine when working on it there was that much room under the hood.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My best? That would be one of my three Outbacks. No other vehicle was a better match for me.

But ... as a friend once said to me, "Everyone I talk to looks over my shoulder and tells me about a car they used to have" so here I go:

1973 AMC Hornet hatchback with a trailering package Built-in hitch, big brakes and a Dodge truck radiator on a 360 CID 2bbl. I could put furniture in the back and play with Camaros, or put a trailer on it and load it like a truck.

It had CIBIE European code headlights (illegal per FMVSS 108) plus a pair of CIBIE 95 driving lights. It was like driving a giant flashlight. I mounted the same lights on the 1975 Buick Regal.

Rust. I was able to pull the outside of the driver's door open like a can to get the lock and put it in the replacement door from a 304 CID Gremlin X. 

Finally, the diff broke and that was the end of it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I had an old Honda civic hatchback stick shift too. Drove like a go cart! I only had about 150k miles on it when I sold it to buy a truck. Never had any problems with it though. Only paid $1000 for it.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

1998 chevy Silverado 4 by 4, 265,000 miles when the tranny went out. coudnt see putting that much money in her so I let it go this past fall. owned it for 12 years just tires, brakes and oil change. she never let me down and I called her .....the silver bullet


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I also had a 1993 Civic vx hatch 5 speed. Had no power steering from the factory. Got 55 mpg and did drive like a go cart. Loved that little car. Could drive it for weeks before filling it up again.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a 1993 Jeep Cherokee with a 6 cylinder engine. Had over 300K miles and still ran great, body was rusted out. That thing went anywhere in 4 wheel drive. Had it in the mountains pushing snow with the front bumper. Even hog tied my friends bear to the roof and brought it home that way...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

92 jeep cherokee. Had two engines blow up. Loved the 4 low had all sorts of power. Climbed out of a ditch when it got ran off the road. Was a disaster if you forgot to put it in 4 wheel drive in the winter. 

09 corolla had a couple cylinders go but thats it. AAA been a waste of money. Been reliable and toyota is discontinuing the corolla. Going to suvs


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Son drives a 93 civic hatch. Dad likes driving it too! Those things are so light it's stupid. 

Of course, I'd be lost without a Ford truck!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

In 1974 I bought a two year old ford 3/4 ton supervan.
Terrible gas mileage but would pull a mountain. That's why I bought it, as a tow vehicle.
Owned for 19 years and only had the frame repaired at the steering box and a power steering pump. Engine and tranny were maintained but never required any work.
Needed new paint but no rust, foolishly I sold to a coworker, he totaled it a couple years later.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Son drives a 93 civic hatch. Dad likes driving it too! Those things are so light it's stupid.
> 
> Of course, I'd be lost without a Ford truck!
> View attachment 341207


Yup
That’s the same model I had. Wish I could find a clean one for my hr commute to work and back. Currently driving a 2000 Honda CR-V with 140k. Not fast at all but it’ll go thru mud and snow with ease. I’m told that b20z engine in this thing will give me many trouble free miles. So we will see. I’m currently looking for a Toyota Tundra or t100 long bed 4x4. Early 2000s model. Or I’ll just keep driving my ole 2000 f150 with the 4.6v8. Been a great truck since new, but Ohio winters have been eating away at it too. Engine and transmission seem to run very strong still.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You can paint rust prevention on your car yourself. My moms 2010 crv came with rust prevention sprayed underneath.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

1962 Chevy Bel Air V8


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah


hailtothethief said:


> You can paint rust prevention on your car yourself. My moms 2010 crv came with rust prevention sprayed underneath.


i used black rustoleum enamel after I needle scaled the chassis. Probably need a recoat every other year. It was rusted out in a few areas and I cut it out, glassed in Or welded in patches. Then painted the whole vehicle. Looks really good actually and I get compliments often. Lol. Less than $100 to do everything


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

This is the one I learned to drive in. Been in family over fifty years


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> I had a 1993 Jeep Cherokee with a 6 cylinder engine. Had over 300K miles and still ran great, body was rusted out. That thing went anywhere in 4 wheel drive. Had it in the mountains pushing snow with the front bumper. Even hog tied my friends bear to the roof and brought it home that way...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Here's that bear on the roof racks!









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Generation 2 Lexus RX350. They are close to bullet proof you just can't kill them. Still running a pair of 2009s (the last year Generation 2) both only approaching 200k. Both remain flawless - still even smell like brand new cars. People are shocked when I tell them it is a 2009 and show the odometer. Most people think the car is only a few years old. Likely will just part with each of them in a few more years only because we want something else and not because they have any issues. My wife tires of the same car and I have switched her back and forth every couple years holding her off getting rid of one!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

'66 Pontiac 2+2 convertible, 421 w/tri power. The thing was huge, very quick and being a ragtop, lots of fun in the summer. When I bought this from a close friend in '70, the gas price thing wasn't an issue. I always had a beater pick-up for fishing and hunting also. Geez, wish I still had this one.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

This one was one of my funnest ones:


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on what you mean by best. The 1980 Datsun 510 cost me $1.00 (from a mother PO-ed that her son had moved out and left it in her driveway lol) and I drove it like a mad man until the body rotted off. It was a one dollar car so, drove it like I stole it. 

Really enjoyed the '76 Chevelle Laguna until the K5 Blazer rear ended and totaled it.

Still love and own Chevy Squarebodies, currently a '79 C10, a '86 C10 and a '82 K20 than I hope to own until I die.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of interest in the square bodies lately Pooka. Getting harder to find a good one these days though.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a 1987 Chevy Nova. It was a joint venture model with Chevy and Toyota. It was mostly all Toyota, only the interior was made by Chevy. It was a 5 speed manual with a 4 cylinder engine. Got great gas mileage. Ended up giving it to my oldest daughter to commute to college. It had 287,000 mi. Someone hit her one day and the damage wasn’t that bad but with age and mileage the insurance totaled it. If it wasn’t for that it may still be running.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

95 F150. Had a few problems with my 79, tranny leaked and a minor radiator problem.
Our old 58 Edsel Wagon was the best automobile my family ever owned.
Dad rebuilt the top end at about 250,000 but drove it another 150,000. The body finally failed, ended up as a hog house filled with straw on a farm we hunted, I think I saw a tear in my fathers eye ever time we hunted that farm.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

1975 Chevy nova, straight 6, got it with 80k on it ran it none stop and hard, drove through a ditch once to avoid hitting a deer, pulled right out not a scratch. That car was amazing.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

not mine, wife's 07 Nissan versa she refuses to sell or trade it off..273k and still running fine..change oil every 25+ - brakes & tires & filters when needed...I'm not aloud to dive it unless she's in the car. BUT when she wants to run to Pittsburgh or some other excursion to she wants to go in my truck..2013 Ford Raptor 69k no problems yet..probably the last new truck I'll own..love it ...anyways Kate's versa has been a great little car...my son's Honda, 273k and still runs like new...I believe it all comes down to maintenance & being pro active..


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Pooka said:


> Depends on what you mean by best. The 1980 Datsun 510 cost me $1.00 (from a mother PO-ed that her son had moved out and left it in her driveway lol) and I drove it like a mad man until the body rotted off. It was a one dollar car so, drove it like I stole it.
> 
> Really enjoyed the '76 Chevelle Laguna until the K5 Blazer rear ended and totaled it.
> 
> Still love and own Chevy Squarebodies, currently a '79 C10, a '86 C10 and a '82 K20 than I hope to own until I die.


had an 80 , 510..paid alittle more 100 bucks..had blow head gasket, fixed it and hammered on that little truck , and it just kept going & going & going..finally totaled it..great little truck...kinda sorta miss it..


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

had a 65 international scout it would climb a mountain for you got rid of it after a state trooper pulled me over for a safety check and told me if he ever sees it on the road again he'd have it towed off.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Even with help from on high man cannot make a better vehicle than the Landcruiser of 94.


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

2007 Pontiac Vibe. 292k still running. Has a Toyota engine and Tranny. Just usual maintenance and ball joints


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

A pair of 1993 Lexus SC300's, both with over 225k. I ran the ever-loving piss out of them. Just amazing vehicles...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That would be a 1996 Ford Ranger XLT. Drove it for 10 years when I was running sales routes, and put 496K+ on it, until some dummy totaled it out from under me! Rear ended me while I was sitting still at a red light!


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Not the best...but...I sure wish I had it back!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

40xmax said:


> had an 80 , 510..paid alittle more 100 bucks..had blow head gasket, fixed it and hammered on that little truck , and it just kept going & going & going..finally totaled it..great little truck...kinda sorta miss it..


My Datsun 510 was a little notch back sedan.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

RR Pirate said:


> Lots of interest in the square bodies lately Pooka. Getting harder to find a good one these days though.


Yes and IMO way too many of them made for some of the prices you see, they are not rare. But they were also not babied, rode hard and put up wet, the most of them. Then modified, hard to find one without a lift. (I had one of those 6 inch lifts in my 20's, '79 K10)
I picked up my '82 exactly because it was unmolested. Rough around the edges and never a garage queen but stock down to the AM radio still in the dash. With the exception of the missing dog dish hub caps, all the original pieces are still there.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a '13 prius with 140k on it right now. Lots of miles to go! No issues other than 2 inlaws backed into it and I came across a deer that knocked a headlight and the hood emblem


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Pooka said:


> My Datsun 510 was a little notch back sedan.


wow...just talked to my sister and she said it was a 720..also said it was during my halcion days...so there's no wonder why I got the model wrong not to mention totaling it..


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

96 Ford F350 with a 7.3 powerstroke. Bought it in 01 with 88K for 9,500. Drove it for 20 years had 363K on the clock and still got 6K on trade for my current 350 with the 6.7, I wouldn't hesitate to drive the 96 cross country if needed when I traded the old girl. Love my new truck even though its 4 years old already. 10 more payments and it mine


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

40xmax said:


> wow...just talked to my sister and she said it was a 720..also said it was during my halcion days...so there's no wonder why I got the model wrong not to mention totaling it..


LOL I was ah, enjoying life shall we say, quite a bit back when I owned that one too. 
Story no one will believe: I actually outran the KY state police 4 times in that 510. Well, perhaps evaded would be a more precise word. I reckon it was the same trooper as that last time he had figured out what I was doing and was looking hard. Losing to a Datsun 510 had to sting the pride a bit.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Had to be a W. Va. trooper that couldn't catch you.... Best car, 1965 GTO, first one in Tuscarawas County, Ohio, second car 1967 GTX, third 68 Road Runner, wish I still had em all....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I remember the first (66?) Hemi GTX in Uhrichsville/Dennison area. It was red and quick as $hit!! Closest I ever got to owning a Hemi car was a 68 383 powered Charger, which I traded for a 70 383 powered Barracuda. Only two Mopars I ever owned.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

1994 ford escort wagon. That car was used and abused by teenage me. It got through fields better than some trucks I’ve had. It hauled many deer, **** and coyote out of the woods.
i put that car through hell without ever having issues. 

it had a very noticeable sticker on it and I’d still see it from time to time driving around up until a few years ago.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

cement569 said:


> 1998 chevy Silverado 4 by 4, 265,000 miles when the tranny went out. coudnt see putting that much money in her so I let it go this past fall. owned it for 12 years just tires, brakes and oil change. she never let me down and I called her .....the silver bullet



Hands down the best truck I've ever owned. Mine was a '97. I've own 5 new trucks in my day. This one was beaten from day one which I tend to do to all my trucks. I just took it to the scrape yard this past summer. It plowed 15 season's was a land scape truck for 15 season's. Rust finally got her. The motor still purred like a kitten.

Now my Chevy 2015 2500 has been a good one also. It works every day pulling a trailer it's plowed for six seasons it has 155,000 on it. Almost Every weekend I'm traveling around the country driving 90 miles plus an hour for travel sports. I truly abuse truck's.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've owned many, but the ones I miss are a 69 383 Roadrunner and a 72 Roadrunner, triple black 440 4 spd. Probably the best was an old Dodge Dart with the slant 6....you could not kill that thing!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> I remember the first (66?) Hemi GTX in Uhrichsville/Dennison area. It was red and quick as $hit!! Closest I ever got to owning a Hemi car was a 68 383 powered Charger, which I traded for a 70 383 powered Barracuda. Only two Mopars I ever owned.


Sure that wasn't a 67 GTX? I used to run Xville town pretty regular back then, sounds like mine....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Well if your Chuck and worked at Republic Steel in Massillon it was you.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Had to be a W. Va. trooper that couldn't catch you.... Best car, 1965 GTO, first one in Tuscarawas County, Ohio, second car 1967 GTX, third 68 Road Runner, wish I still had em all....





Specwar said:


> I remember the first (66?) Hemi GTX in Uhrichsville/Dennison area. It was red and quick as $hit!! Closest I ever got to owning a Hemi car was a 68 383 powered Charger, which I traded for a 70 383 powered Barracuda. Only two Mopars I ever owned.





Lewis said:


> I've owned many, but the ones I miss are a 69 383 Roadrunner and a 72 Roadrunner, triple black 440 4 spd. Probably the best was an old Dodge Dart with the slant 6....you could not kill that thing!


Isn’t it amazing the NASCAR street rods they put us young 16 year olds in when we were learning to drive? I think back about the cars I, we drove back in the day and it’s unbelievable! The 396 Chevelle, the 442 Olds, the GTO’s, Camaros, Cudas, Roadrunners, Chargers and all the muscle cars! Can just go on and on!

What an era to learn how to drive!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It was a great time to grow up.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 21, 2020)

Honda Pilot


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Well if your Chuck and worked at Republic Steel in Massillon it was you.



Nope....not me....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Back in 1982 I had a electric blue huffy with a banana seat...complete with streamers and baseball cards in spokes...neighborhood kids made fun of my streamers so I cut them off and put road kill squirrel tails and handle bars. They laughed at a distance after that lol.

I miss that bike...I was 11 years old then.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> Mine was a 1992 Honda Civic hatchback 5 speed. Drove it till the salt ate the frame away. Had 627,000 miles on it when I sadly drove it to the bone yard. Simple maintenance, tires and brakes. Lots of great memories in that vehicle.


2004 f350 
Diesel. 

Paid cash for it in 04. I've not had a payment in 16 years. 190,000 miles.
Nice truck.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

1999 honda crv


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a couple good ones 72 Riviera wish I still had  stolen,94 Nissan 4x4 v6 odometer broke at 240 I drove it two more yrs and sold it and was still in great shape,84 Caprice wagon we camped in it and drove through some pretty nasty areas 280 thsnd stolen recovered wife drove it another yr after that sold to ??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a couple good ones 72 Riviera wish I still had  stolen,94 Nissan 4x4 v6 odometer broke at 240 I drove it two more yrs and sold it and was still in great shape,84 Caprice wagon we camped in it and drove through some pretty nasty areas 280 thsnd stolen recovered wife drove it another yr after that sold to ??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a couple good ones 72 Riviera wish I still had  stolen,94 Nissan 4x4 v6 odometer broke at 240 I drove it two more yrs and sold it and was still in great shape,84 Caprice wagon we camped in it and drove through some pretty nasty areas 280 thsnd stolen recovered wife drove it another yr after that sold to ??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a couple good ones 72 Riviera wish I still had  stolen,94 Nissan 4x4 v6 odometer broke at 240 I drove it two more yrs and sold it and was still in great shape,84 Caprice wagon we camped in it and drove through some pretty nasty areas 280 thsnd stolen recovered wife drove it another yr after that sold to ??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a couple good ones 72 Riviera wish I still had  stolen,94 Nissan 4x4 v6 odometer broke at 240 I drove it two more yrs and sold it and was still in great shape,84 Caprice wagon we camped in it and drove through some pretty nasty areas 280 thsnd stolen recovered wife drove it another yr after that sold to ??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a couple good ones 72 Riviera wish I still had it  stolen,94 Nissan 4x4 v6 odometer broke at 240 I drove it two more yrs and sold it and was still in great shape,84 Caprice wagon we camped in it and drove through some pretty nasty areas 280 thsnd stolen recovered wife drove it another yr after that sold to ??


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

believe it or not it was a dodge grand caravan AWD. I think it was a 1996. Bought it used with low miles and was able to transfer the 7 yr bumper to bumper warranty for $50. Try doing that today. With the AWD the thing went anywhere. Back bench seats were fairly easy to remove so I could haul about anything I wanted from bags of mulch to boy scout camping gear. The engine was a mitsubishi and was very reliable. Sold it to a buddy with 150K miles on it and he put on another 25K before it finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

In 25 years of driving I have owned 5 vehicles, all Ford Trucks. 2 Rangers and 3 F-150's.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

99 Honda CRV


----------



## Stryder (Jun 17, 2011)

2012 Hyundai Elantra Limited, best car we've ever owner. We've owned Fords (many), Honda's, Mercury's, etc. The Hyundai was the best hands down. 105k on it and other than oil changes, normal preventative maintenance and tires, it was the best.


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

Buick Rendezvous. First one was a used 2002 with the aluminum engine. Ran great for 200k + miles, then the heads warped. Sold it to the repair guys, then bought a used 2007. Had them take the hitch off the 2002 and put it on. Ran great for 220k+ miles, traded it in for another used 2007, moved the hitch again. This time, the transmission puked out. Traded it in for a 2108 Kia Sportage. That little 4 cylinder pulls the boat as easily as the Rendezvous ever did. It is now my favorite car. Love the backup camera for connecting to the trailer. With the 10 year warranty, it will probably outlast me.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Stryder said:


> 2012 Hyundai Elantra Limited, best car we've ever owner. We've owned Fords (many), Honda's, Mercury's, etc. The Hyundai was the best hands down. 105k on it and other than oil changes, normal preventative maintenance and tires, it was the best.


That bodes well for me as I picked up a new Tuscon for my wife.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Generally full size gm and Ford SUV's routinely last the longest out of all models due to the heavy frames.


----------

